# Tune Bobo Headset ca. 78g



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Just got this in from Fairwheel for the Voodoo/Fournales combo. I needed something with a lower stack height then my American Classic HS to accomodate the Fournales' steerer tube length. My impression is that it's a good deal more solid then the Extralite Freehead that I have on my other two rigs, but at about a 10g weight cost and a 2mm higher stack height.


----------



## wiiija (Jun 23, 2005)

Very nice, I've been considering one for a while, do you know how the stack height compares to a Chris King?
I myself ran an Extralite freehead for a while, but I really did not get on with, getting the preload right was a pain (either too much or too little).


----------



## EuroMack (Jan 15, 2007)

King is very tall:

Tune Stack height: 24.6mm

King Stack height 31.4mm


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

Is that the GumGum device?

Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

Yes thats the Tune Gum Gum.

An excerpt from my blog:

<snipped>

Now I needed to figure out what to replace the startnut with. I could go back to a startnut again but I wanted to have something thats removable. I looked at a couple of alternatives. The first one was the Extralite Ultarstar. Now it looked pretty cool and they have a great reputation. It weighed 8 grams but it was $34 (ouch).

The second one I looked at was the Tune Gum Gum. It weighed 9 grams and was only $18. Lets put that in perspective of a startnut which weighs between 10-15 grams but only cost $2-$5. I bought the Tune Gum Gum since it was cheaper.

I got it in the mail and it didn't seem like much. Just a small rubber plug with 2 metal washers and another rubber piece. One metal washer has a set of threads and it plugs into the bottom of the rubber plug. I put the headset bolt through the headset cap and threaded it onto the Gum Gum and tightened it down until the everything was loaded slightly. I then put the system in the steerer tube and tightened down the headset. I loosened the stem bolts and then I tightened down the headset bolt using the usual method for loading the headset bearings. I then tightened the stem bolts and everything was back to normal. I was then able to loosen the headset bolt and pop off the system. It was easy to take the entire system on and off completely.

If you had fragile carbon steerer tube this would be great product since it doesn't have anything that could harm the carbon tube.

Highly recommended! Next I will get an all carbon headset cap which is just a simple carbon disc and save some weight their instead.

Update: I have been running it for about a month now and have had no issues, works like a charm, no loosening nor movement.


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

Another excerpt from pastajet's blog . . .



pastajet said:


> Of course there is a wacko version made by Carbon-Ti that is Titanium with a carbon inner piece and it is very light weight and extremely expensive $440 (wow!) and 62 grams. I'll take two!


LOL


----------



## Strong Ti (Jun 1, 2005)

*Great*

Let us know how you find it compared to the Freehead 2. I find the thin O ring on the Freehead a bit fussy to get set in place and adjust the preload.

Hmm 2mm more stack height, I've just cut my steer tube to Feehead height may be the Bobo could still fit.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Strong Ti said:


> Let us know how you find it compared to the Freehead 2. I find the thin O ring on the Freehead a bit fussy to get set in place and adjust the preload.
> 
> Hmm 2mm more stack height, I've just cut my steer tube to Feehead height may be the Bobo could still fit.


I think 2mm will still be OK. I'll post pics and a report of the Bobo and the Fournales combo as soon as I get my wrench to do his majic. I need to shave down my headtube about 7mm to get the fournales to fit. The year long Fournales saga is almost over.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Bump,

Axis, 

How's the BoBo doing? It's on my list.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

snowdrifter said:


> Bump,
> 
> Axis,
> 
> How's the BoBo doing? It's on my list.


It gets my vote for the BEST HS I have ever owned. It's a no-brainer, IMO.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hubert (Dec 22, 2004)

But no long term experiences yet?

For me the most important factor regarding headsets is durability.

Let us know how you like it after 2 years with some mud.


----------



## Algis (Sep 27, 2008)

I want also to buy a Bobo... is it still allright?


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

The Crank Bros directset is lighter and has a lower stack height.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*lighter...*



Hadouken* said:


> The Crank Bros directset is lighter and has a lower stack height.


ok-it's half a gram lighter. if it is more durable has to be seen.


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

nino said:


> ok-it's half a gram lighter. if it is more durable has to be seen.


I have been running mine for 5 months in crappy british weather with no problems so far...


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Especially with an aluminum steerer tube there's no reason to leave a starnut or adjuster in there once you have things set up. If you're a true weight weenie.... this is what I did to lose 30g over the setup I had in there. Use an expander style to set up so you can pop it back out when done.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*savings...*



IAmtnbikr said:


> Especially with an aluminum steerer tube there's no reason to leave a starnut or adjuster in there once you have things set up. If you're a true weight weenie.... this is what I did to lose 30g over the setup I had in there. Use an expander style to set up so you can pop it back out when done.


i'd rather put some Ti-bolts on the stem (-8g) than loose the expander/cap/bolt.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

I have the ti bolts. And it still fascinates me that people worry about removing a top cap/adjuster. If the stem loosens to the point that it would only be retained by the top cap you'll have more serious issues. Such as having no steering control when it spins on the steerer tube. I've run this way for some time and it's an easy way to drop weight. I've seen questionably lightweight parts on some bikes that would have me thinking whether or not to ride them vs the no-cap issue, lol.


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

IAmtnbikr said:


> I have the ti bolts. And it still fascinates me that people worry about removing a top cap/adjuster. If the stem loosens to the point that it would only be retained by the top cap you'll have more serious issues. Such as having no steering control when it spins on the steerer tube. I've run this way for some time and it's an easy way to drop weight. I've seen questionably lightweight parts on some bikes that would have me thinking whether or not to ride them vs the no-cap issue, lol.


I always tought the same way. But I never did it because I had an ugly starnut already pressed in 

Personnaly my headset loosen... slightly maybe what.... once a year ?


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

I tried that once - didn't work. As soon as the front end took a decent knock the stem came loose. The bolts where tight but you can't get them tight enough imo the top cap provides a bit of support in this area.

And if it comes loose in the middle of no-where and your adjuster is at home your well and truly F***!


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

If it comes loose when riding then there's something wrong with the setup IMO. I've not had a single instance of the stem coming loose/headset out of adjustment. Often you need to check stems for any high spots/etc which you can quickly deal with. And also I clean the inside of the stem and the steerer tube with rubbing alcohol, and then use a little friction paste on them. End of loosening concerns, period. I just can't justify leaving 30g in there when it's not necessary... and I've done what I can within reason elsewhere to dump weight. It all adds up!


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*12g*



IAmtnbikr said:


> I just can't justify leaving 30g in there when it's not necessary...


Extralite expander+Tune cap+bolt: 13g


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jul 10, 2008)

Is this headset available as an integrated? Looking for a replacement for my Scott Spark.


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

nino said:


> ok-it's half a gram lighter. if it is more durable has to be seen.


Not too good at math then? It's 10.5g lighter.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

13g is still 13g when I can safely run without it, lol....


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

I must say that is one exceptionally clean cut steerer tube !

My lbs well and trully botched mine - its sloped ! Thank god i run a spacer above the stem!


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Cut it in the shop with a 25 yr old hacksaw and homemade fixture, lol. :thumbsup: Then squared it up and made sure it looked pretty. Did the same thing with the carbon fiber USE seatpost to knock off 20g and the roadbike USE carbon fiber post lost 65g when trimmed to minimum length required to be safe.


----------



## topfuel98 (Sep 27, 2007)

ive been running my bike with out a star nut over a yr and a half with a cranecreek head set, my other bike has a king and it will come lose with out a top cap, save about 30g not to run it and the bike with the king set i run a alum bolt witch saves 8g from the steel bolt... ive never had the cc head set ever losein up on me, thats prob 2500 miles of riding and i have ti bolts in the stem... ive spent hundreds of dollars to save 13g and this is a great place to do it with.. to tighten the head set i just have a peice of all thread with 2 big washers on each side install tighten and remove...


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

FWIW,

I tried going star nutless and the headset would eventually loosen. Definitely not possible with an EL stem due to the low torque settings. Syntace may have a higher torque setting so it works with it.

I also tried the gum gum and it didn't work very well either. A bit tricky to get it to start to expand.

Here's my 8 gram solution. Nino your bike gets heavier every year :nono:


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

For headsets - I am rather happy with Crank Brothers Opium - even lighter, and low stack height.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I have to agree with Nino on this one. My headset would also eventually get loose without the expander/starnut


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Pretty simple deal; if you don't have a headset loosening issue (which isn't a headset loosening issue... but rather the stem slipping on the steerer tube which it should never do IMO) you're fine. If you don't mind the weight penalty however slight it may be, or have a setup that won't stay in place as it should... run a cap.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Slobberdoggy said:


> Here's my 8 gram solution. Nino your bike gets heavier every year :nono:


cool- but what if you have a carbon steerer which is 50g lighter than a aluminium one? no starnut with carbon...

but you are right-my bike got heavier.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

nino said:


> cool- but what if you have a carbon steerer which is 50g lighter than a aluminium one? no starnut with carbon...
> 
> but you are right-my bike got heavier.


 i think his bike got heavier for practical useful reasons......


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

Curmy said:


> For headsets - I am rather happy with Crank Brothers Opium - even lighter, and low stack height.


Thats what i use, and really couldn't be any happier. The low stack and brushed stainless also make it look integrated on my Ti frame!


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Hadouken* said:


> The low stack and brushed stainless also make it look integrated on my Ti frame!


Same here.

I had been warned that long term durability of it maybe not on the level of Chris King, and the lower seal does look questionable, but on the other hand it is easy to clean completely.


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

Curmy said:


> Same here.
> 
> I had been warned that long term durability of it maybe not on the level of Chris King, and the lower seal does look questionable, but on the other hand it is easy to clean completely.


And it has a 5 year warranty.


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

I've been running my scott ransom (real enduro use) for a year without star-nut and cap, as IAmtnbikr says, and has never lossed, just one adjust after the first ride

but I use a sysntace superforce, with bigger torque limit...


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

nino said:


> ok-it's half a gram lighter. if it is more durable has to be seen.


It is very easy to clean and repack. So far I did not notice too much gunk getting in.

Half a gram? I thought it is about 10g.

I use the Opium variety - it has 4 more balls in each bearing...


----------

